# هترقص فى فرحك ؟



## asmicheal (4 أغسطس 2009)

* 
هل لكى استمتع بالموسيقى لابد ان يتحرك الجسد معها ؟؟؟؟؟؟


فى كل مرة حدث رقص تلتة مصيبة (احتقار ميكال لداود / قطع راس يوحنا المعمدان برقصة سالومى ...)

عادة فى الاصل اصل الرقص العبادة الوثنية 
وكان يستخدم لاثارة الغرائز وممارسة الزنا والذى هو طقس ملازم لاغلب العبادات الوثنية 

والرقص الحديث العنيف وموسيقاة الصاخبة غالبا ما تغيب وعى الانسان 
وتؤهلة لفعل شر او حلول الشيطان 

وهو طقس مصاحب لعبادة الشيطان 




فهل سترقص فى فرحك 

هتقول سلو 






هل لتفرج الناس على محبتك لزوجتك وجمال زوجتك التى اخذتها من يد الكنيسة بعد سر الزيجة المقدس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


هل لا تجد بدائل لاستقبال وتسلية الاحباء والاصدقاء 
سوى باحياء ليلة فرحك برقصك انت وزوجتك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



*


----------



## asmicheal (4 أغسطس 2009)

هنقل لكم محاورة 
فى نفس الموضوع 
بس المحاور كان رائع 
لافتح نقاط حوار معكم فى هذا الموضوع


:download:


_عبور بنى اسرائيل البحر الاحمر_
_كان بعد العبور فرح عظيم_
_ولو تفتكرى مريم اخت موسى كانت بتغنى_
_والكل كان فرحان وسعيد_
_تفتكرى محدش منهم رقص؟_​


_*فرحان ومزقطط بعمل ربنا ومعجزتة الفائقة فى شق البحر الاحمر *_
_*وبدفوف وحركات لهذاالغرض *_
_*فهل تتحكم فى الرقص لاغراض الزققططة العالمية ؟؟؟*_​ 
_*وهل ترقص على انغام كنسية ام اغانى عالمية اكيد مثيرة ؟ *_​ 
_*وهل تتحكم فى تنامى تفاعلك مع كل هذة المؤثرات ؟*_​ 



_الرقص سعات بيكون شئ لا اردى_
_يعنى عندك مثلا لو جبتى طفل صغير وسمعتيه موسيقى او اغنيه الرتم بتعها عالى وهايص قوى_
_جربى وصقفى للطفل_
_هتلاقيه لوحده بيعمل اشارات وحركات زى الرقص_​ 
*انا معاك فى انة رد فعل طبيعى لكن هل كل رد فعل طبيعى نتركة ونتفاعل معة *
*فرد فعل طبيعى عندما ترى الجمال(مثلا امراءة جميلة ) تبهر بة فهل تترك نفسك للشهوة او للخطية ؟*​ 
كمان​ 


*حين ترقص كرد فعل طبيعى ربما لا تستطيع التحكم فى تزايدة مع المؤثرات الاخرى (اغانى مثيرة ..............)*​ 
*ايضا ترك نفسك لرد فعل طبيعى متنامى ومتلازم مع مؤثرات اخرى (...) يكون تمهيد طبيعى للثعالب ان تفسد الكروم *​ 



_مش معنى كلامى انى بشجع الرقص الغير محترم_​ 

_اما سؤالك اللى بيقول_​ 

*هل لتفرج الناس على محبتك لزوجتك وجمال زوجتك التى اخذتها من يد الكنيسة بعد سر الزيجة المقدس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​ 



*هل لا تجد بدائل لاستقبال وتسلية الاحباء والاصدقاء *
*سوى باحياء ليلة فرحك برقصك انت وزوجتك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


_فاجابتى ان مفيش مانع ابدا انى ارقص انا وعروستى_
_بس رقص هادى او سلو زى ما انتى قولتى_​ 
_*انا متحفظة على تلك الرؤية سامحنى (راييى الشخصى) بعد صلاة الاكليل واظهارك لمحبتك لزوجتك صدقنى لة طرق كثيرة وليس امام الناس *_
_*وان كان لاستعراض الفستان والبدلة ففية تعارفات والعاب يمكن اعدادها والابتكار فيها مع المدعوين تكون اكثر لطفا واكثر لياقة من الرقص السلو*_​



_*وبعدين يا سيدى ابقى بينك وبينها فى حجرتكما ارقصا سلو براحتكم *_​ 
_*كمان من ادراك او كيف تمنع عدم التقليد من باقى المدعوين *_
_*فرقصة العروسين سلو عادة ما تكون بداية افتتاح البست للرقص *_​ 


_وممكن انا ارقص برضوا عشره بلدى او حتى 20 مش مهم لان انا لو رقصت مش هكون عثره والناس هتتفتن فى جمال رقصى_​ 

_*وهية تقعد لوحدها ياعينى تتفرج 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_​ 
_*من اولها يعنى لايفرق بينكما شيى سوى العشرة بلدى*_​ 


_اما عروستى فانا لا اسمح لها ابدا بالرقص حتى لو طلب منها كل الحاضرين_
_مش علشان دى غيره ولا كذا وكذا....._
_لا لانه بس لا يليق _
_ومش احنا اولاد المسيح اللى يكون عندنا فى افراحنا بنات ترقص _
_وخصوصا السوريهات _
_ياسلام لما بنت تكون لابسه سوريه وترقص بتبقى قمه فى الاخلاق_​ 

_بزمتكم ده يليق ببنت المسيح؟_​ 

_*هية بنت المسيح وانت مش ابنة ؟*_
_*هية مطلوب منه الطهارة و ا الحرص وانت ؟*_​


----------



## asmicheal (4 أغسطس 2009)

اضافة اخيرة لهذا الموضوع 



:download:




*تحبوا تعرفوا راى الكتاب المقدس*


*منقوووووووووووول*





*نبدأ أيها العزيز بعرض رأي الكتاب المقدس في موضوع الرقص،*
*والواقع أن هناك أجزاء كثيرة في الكتاب المقدس تتحدث عن هذا الأمر بوضوح،*



*أكتفي بذكر بعض الأمثلة بإيجاز:*



*1- نقرأ في سفر الخروج عن حادثة العجل الذهبي*
*: "وكان عندما اقترب (موسى) إلى المحلة أنه أبصر العجل والرقص فحمي غضب موسى وطرح اللوحين من يديه وكسرهما في أسفل الجبل ...*
*ووقف موسى في باب المحلة وقال من للرب فإلي فاجتمع إليه جميع بني لاوي فقال لهم هكذا قال الرب إله إسرائيل: ضعوا كل واحد سيفه على فخذه ومروا وارجعوا من باب إلى باب في المحلة واقتلوا كل واحد أخاه وكل واحد صاحبه وكل واحد قريبه … ووقع من الشعب في ذلك اليوم نحو ثلاثة آلاف رجل وقال موسى املأوا أيديكم اليوم للرب حتى كل واحد بابنه وبأخيه فيعطيكم اليوم بركة" (خر19:32-29).*
*ماذا كان موقف الله من الرقص أمام ذلك العجل الذهبي؟ *
*لقد أمر الرب بقتل أولئك اللاهين المنحرفين فمات 3000 نفس. *



*وموسى النبي الذي قيل عنه في الكتاب أنه "كان حليما جدا أكثر من جميع الناس الذين على وجه الأرض" (عدد12: 3) قد فقد أعصابه وكسر لوحي الشريعة المكتوبين بإصبع الله!*



*ورب معترض يقول أننا في حفلاتنا لا نعبد عجلا.*



*والواقع أنه وإن لم يكن هناك عجل كصنم في الحفلات الراقصة، لكنه يوجد العجل الحقيقي وهو شيطان اللهو في هيكل الطرب والخلاعة والمجون، حيث يطلق بخور التبغ ودخان السجاير وحيث يتم التناول من كأس الشيطان المسكر.*
*هذه حادثة عن الرقص في الكتاب المقدس، وهناك أيضا حادثة أخرى:*​




*2- في إنجيل معلمنا متى البشير نقرأ عن رقص ابنة هيروديا وطلبها رأس يوحنا المعمدان.*






*يقول الكتاب: "ثم لما صار مولد هيرودس رقصت ابنة هيروديا في الوسط فسرت هيرودس، من ثم وعد بقسم أنه مهما طلبت يعطيها …قالت اعطني رأس يوحنا المعمدان …فأرسل وقطع رأس يوحنا في السجن. فأحضر رأسه ودفعه إلى الصبية فجاءت به إلى أمها" (مت6:14-11).*



*وهنا يتضح أن الرقص الذي سرَّ هيرودس قد أدى في النهاية إلى جناية بشعة أخمدت ذلك الصوت الصارخ في البرية.*



*وهكذا الحال في حفلات الرقص تتم جريمة قتل بشعة هي كتم صوت الله الصارخ في أعماقنا قائلا: "لا يحل لك هذا الرقص"!*



*هاتان حادثتان عن الرقص في الكتاب المقدس ورأينا عاقبتيهما.*






*3- وفي نهاية الحفلات الراقصة يصرخ لسان حال هؤلاء الناس مع أرميا النبي قائلا: "مضى فرح قلبنا، صار رقصنا نوحا، سقط إكليل رأسنا، ويل لنا لأننا قد أخطأنا" (أر5: 15و16)*​





*4- وأخيرا أضع أمامك الوصية الإلهية المقدسة: "لا تشتركوا في أعمال الظلمة غير المثمرة بل بالحري وبخوها" (أف11:5).*



*من هذه الآيات يتضح لنا رأي الكتاب المقدس في قضية الرقص المرذول فهو من أعمال الظلمة غير المثمرة لمجد الله.*




*وأعجب كل العجب من محاولة تبرير الرقص الماجن بحادثة رقص داود النبي أمام تابوت العهد!!! (2صم6: 14)*​



*والواقع أنها محاولة ساذجة، تشبه تماما محاولة من يريد أن يبرر خطية الزنا بأنه فعل مماثل لما يتم في الزواج المقدس!!! *


*فكيف نقارن بين عمل مقدس وفعل منجس ؟؟؟*​


*لقد قيل عن رقص داود أنه كان يرقص بكل قوته أمام الرب (2صم6: 14). وهكذا أيضا عن رقص مريم أخت هارون مبتهجة بخلاص الرب بعد غرق فرعون ومركباته في البحر الأحمر قائلة: "رنموا للرب فإنه قد تعظم" (خر15: 20و21). *







*فهل رقص الحفلات هو رقص أمام الرب؟! وللرب؟! أم أنه رقص أمام منصة الديسكو على إيقاع الكئوس المسكرة، والموسيقى العالمية، والأغاني العابثة؟*
*ورغم قداسة رقص داود تعبيراً عن شدة فرحه بعودة تابوت الرب إلا أن زوجته ميكال بنت شاول عندما رأته من الكوة يطفر ويرقص أمام الرب احتقرته في قلبها (2صم6: 16) فكم احتقارا يكون الرقص المنجس في ولائم المجون؟؟!!. *
*من خلال هذه الآيات وغيرها الكثير نرى رأي الكتاب المقدس عن موقف المؤمنين من حفلات الرقص.*



*القمص زكريا*​


----------



## zezza (4 أغسطس 2009)

بصى يا ايمى انا عن نفسى ضد انى اخرج من الاكليل اروح اعمل فرح 
علشان الواحد بيبقى واحد بركة اكليل و حلول الروح القدس ما ينفعش اضيع كل ده بعد كدة بسهرة و خروجة 
لو عايزة افرح... افرح انا و جوزى فى بيتنا باذن يسوع 

بس الوضع بيختلف فى الخطوبة .........ايه المشكلة لما ارقص يعنى انا و خطيبى !!!!!!!!!!
ما الفرح معمول جوة قاعة فى قلب فندق ايه الضرر .......مادام رقص هادى ما فيهوش خلاعة و قدام الناس كلها و بابا و ماما 

كل واحد حبيبتى بيفرح على طريقته ..و كل واحد ليه طريقة فى التعبير لازم نحترمها مادام طريقته دى مش بضر غيره

*



			عادة فى الاصل اصل الرقص العبادة الوثنية
وكان يستخدم لاثارة الغرائز وممارسة الزنا والذى هو طقس ملازم لاغلب العبادات الوثنية
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*مش كل الرقص كان كدة 
طب ما مريم اخت هارون اول ما خرجت من مصر بيقول الكتاب اخذت الدف هى و شعب اسرائيل و احتفلوا 

كل الاشياء تحل لى لكن ليس كل الاشياء توافق ........... مدام الموضوع ما فيهوش خلاعة و وقت الخطبة مش الاكليل انا شايفة الموضوع عادى 
و ده راى الشخصى طبعا 

ربنا يباركك يا قمرة 
سورى على الاطالة


----------



## zezza (4 أغسطس 2009)

سورى يا قمر رديت قبل ما اعرف للموضوع بقية 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Alexander.t (4 أغسطس 2009)

*ممكن اسالك سوال واحد هو بعيد عن الموضوع بس ياريت تقبليه بم ان الموضوع مناقشه يعنى*

*انتى فى ايه فى الدنيا عاجبك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اصلى ملاحظ انك منتقده كل شىء وحتى ابسط تعبير للفرحه وهو الرقص مع زوجتى او خطيبتى ايا ان كانت *​


----------



## +Coptic+ (4 أغسطس 2009)

*
وَكَانَ دَاوُدُ يَرْقُصُ بِكُلِّ قُوَّتِهِ أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ. وَكَانَ دَاوُدُ مُتَنَطِّقاً بِأَفُودٍ مِنْ كَتَّانٍ. 

وَلَمَّا دَخَلَ تَابُوتُ الرَّبِّ مَدِينَةَ دَاوُدَ، أَشْرَفَتْ مِيكَالُ بِنْتُ شَاوُلَ مِنَ الْكُوَّةِ وَرَأَتِ الْمَلِكَ دَاوُدَ يَطْفُرُ وَيَرْقُصُ أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ

حَوَّلْتَ نَوْحِي إِلَى رَقْصٍ لِي. حَلَلْتَ مِسْحِي وَمَنْطَقْتَنِي فَرَحاً 

لِيُسَبِّحُوا اسْمَهُ بِرَقْصٍ. بِدُفٍّ وَعُودٍ لِيُرَنِّمُوا لَهُ. 

سَبِّحُوهُ بِدُفٍّ وَرَقْصٍ. سَبِّحُوهُ بِأَوْتَارٍ وَمِزْمَارٍ. 

هو الخطاء طريقة الرقص مش الرقص

بس لما نشوف في فرحك هيحصل اية؟؟؟؟
ولا مش هتعزمي حد
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## asmicheal (4 أغسطس 2009)

هوة انتم اخوات 
لكم نفس طريقة التفكير 
با 


M1ged   +  mina elbatal




 mina elbatal
*ممكن اسالك سوال واحد هو بعيد عن الموضوع بس ياريت تقبليه بم ان الموضوع مناقشه يعنى*

*انتى فى ايه فى الدنيا عاجبك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اصلى ملاحظ انك منتقده كل شىء وحتى ابسط تعبير للفرحه وهو الرقص مع زوجتى او خطيبتى ايا ان كانت *​ 


:download:



مش عارفة لية 
حاسة اسلوب الحوار فية شيىء من الغضب 
ما علينا 


هل بفرض على حد الراى ام اعرضة فقط ؟
هل ساعاقب من لا ياخذ براى او لى اى حقوق على اى مشارك ؟
انا اعرض وجهة نظرى ولا احرم اى اخر من عرض وجهة نظرة 

:download:


بالنسبة لما يعجبنى حسب تعليقك شبة الساخر 

:download:​*يعجبنى جدا *

*كل انسان صريح وواضح*

*والاهم لاينسى هدف وجودة الملكوت والابدية *

*يسعى بكل جدية فيما مؤتمن علية من وزنات ومواهب ومسئوليات بغير ان ينشغل عن هدفة الواضح الملكوت والابدية *


*يعجبنى جدا اب اعترافى القديس *
*الذى يصلى من كل قلبة *

*وارشادتة وتداريبة الممتلئة بالروح القدس *
*الممزوجة بحياة جهاد وقوة روح *



*يعجبنى جدا من يتكلم فيما يجاهد *

*الذى يكون وعظة بلا كلمات *
*انجيلا مقرؤا لكل الناس *





*تعجبنى جدا الطبيعة وهى بكر *
*قبلما يلوثها الانسان *



*يعجبنى جدا براءة الاطفال و تلقائيتهم وضحكاتهم من القلب *






*تعجبنى جدا ارثوذكسية كنيستى التى اعشقها حتى النخاع *

*وطقسها والحانها العميقة *
*متى قالها معلم فاهم وليس حافظ فقط *


*يعجبنى جدا الشعب الواعى الذى يشارك فى الكنيسة بمنتهى الخشوع *




*تعجبنى جدا  الفترة الروحية بصفة خاصة الصوم الكبير *
*والصوم بصفة عامة *
​


----------



## +Coptic+ (4 أغسطس 2009)

*اسف لو كلامي زعلك
انا مقصدش اني ازعل اي حد
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## asmicheal (4 أغسطس 2009)

]





*هو الخطاء طريقة الرقص مش الرقص*





*:download:*


*دى وجهة نظرك *
*احترمها *
*لكن مختلفة عن وجهة نظرى التى عرضتها *
*شكرا لك لعرضها *


​ 


*بس لما نشوف في فرحك هيحصل اية؟؟؟؟*
*ولا مش هتعزمي حد*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*




*:download:*


*مش عايزة ارد على تلك الفقرة *
*فقط اقول *
*ان ما اقتنع بة لا اغيرة بسهولة *
*لانة فلسفتى ونظرتى للامور *

*فهل  تغير انت  فلسفتك تبعا للظروف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## Alexander.t (4 أغسطس 2009)

> مش عارفة لية
> حاسة اسلوب الحوار فية شيىء من الغضب
> ما علينا


 
*لا لا لا مش ما علينا انا مش زعلان ده فى الاؤل والاخر حوار مفيهوش غضب خاااالص
*

:download:





> بالنسبة لما يعجبنى حسب تعليقك شبة الساخر


​ 
*حضرتك انا تعليقى مش ساخر ولا شبه ساخر انا ردت فقط اعرف ما يعجبك فى هذه الحياه لستو مركتب جرم لتقولى ساخر*​ 
*وان كان هذا حقا فتعليقك انتى ايضا فى الحوار السابق والموضوع السابق فهو ساخر لما قولتيلى اهلا بالشباب الذيذ ومع ذلك اخدتها على انه مزحه ولم اقول لك انهو تعليق ساخر*

*عموما اسف لو فهمتينى غلط وتقبلى مرورى*

​


----------



## asmicheal (5 أغسطس 2009)

mina elbatal قال:


> *حضرتك انا تعليقى مش ساخر ولا شبه ساخر انا ردت فقط اعرف ما يعجبك فى هذه الحياه لستو مركتب جرم لتقولى ساخر*​
> *وان كان هذا حقا فتعليقك انتى ايضا فى الحوار السابق والموضوع السابق فهو ساخر لما قولتيلى اهلا بالشباب الذيذ ومع ذلك اخدتها على انه مزحه ولم اقول لك انهو تعليق ساخر*
> 
> *عموما اسف لو فهمتينى غلط وتقبلى مرورى*


 



:download:

*انا كتبت الاعتذار دة *
*مخصوص علشانك يا مينا *
*فى موضوع بلاش تبقى لذيذ اووووووووووووووى *


:download:


فى اعتذار واجب 
لما بقول اهلا بالشباب اللذيذ 
لا اقصد السخرية ابدا 
او عدم احترامى لمحدثى الغالى 
انما طلعت كدة كتيمة مع الموضوع 


:download:


فرجاء الا يتضايق احد 
وشكرا لكم جميعا 



:download:


----------



## veronika (5 أغسطس 2009)

معظم الناس مع رايك انه مينفعش نرقص بعد الاكليل او في الخطوبه
بس الواقع ان ناس كتير بتعمل قاعات بعد الكنيسه
و بصراحه انا مش شايفه اني لما ارقص مع عريسي سلو مثلا  مفهاش حاجه
يعني الرقص مش لازم يكون بالطريقه المبتذله المثيره 
و ميرسي اوي على الموضوع المهم ده
ربناي باركك​


----------



## kalimooo (5 أغسطس 2009)

دخلت لقيت في حوار

قلت احييكم قبل مما امشي

سلام المسيح


----------



## sosana (5 أغسطس 2009)

انا معاكي ان الرقص على الموسيقى اللي رتمها عالي بيبقى مثير ومنظر غير لائق بالمرة 
بس انا بصراحة مش شايفة اي مانع في اني ارقص سلو مع خطيبي او زوجي بعد الخطوبة او الاكليلومش شايفة اي حاجة غلط فيه ولا في طريقة الرقص السلو خالص
وميرسي يا asmichael على الموضوع المهم ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## asmicheal (5 أغسطس 2009)

اعزائى الغاليين 
شكرا لكم جميعا 
لمشاركتكم الناضجة الرائعة فعلا 

حتى لو اختلفنا فى وجهات نظرنا 

لو تسمحوا لى 
نرجع لاصل موضوع الاحتفال بعد الاكليل 




كان الاحتفال بعد الاكليل 
لغرض واحد ضيافة المدعوين الذين حضروا من كل الاماكن
فاكراما لتعبهم 
نقدم لهم وجبة فاخرة كتحية 
ثم تطور الموضوع لموسيقى 
ثم لرقص 


تقليدا للاخرين الذين ربما  ليس عندهم صلاة واكليل وسر مقدس 
يجمع جسدين فى روح واحدة بغير اختلاط ولا امتزاج ولا تغيير 
وما يجمعة اللة لايفرقة انسان 




وتباهى الناس فى تلك الاحتفالات وازدادت مجونا وكانت مدعاة للعبث اكثر منة للاحتفال



وهدرت الالاف بل وصل الامر لمليونات فى ترف ماجن فعلا 

لسة حاضرة فرح 7 نجوم تكلف كذا مليون 

لاستدعاء فنانات وفنانين 
وهرج ومرج 

حقيقى لا يناسب ابناء اللة 
ولولا غلاوة العروسين 
لما ذهبت اصلا 




المهم 

القاعة انتم تاجروها 
البروجرام ممكن تطوروة 
يارب تعملوا حتى وعظة ما حدش يقدر يكلمكم فى قاعة مؤجرة 



عندى لكم شباب شوية اقتراحات يا رب تعجبكم وتكون مدعاة للتفكير والتغيير


عرض سينمائى للعروسين فى خط متواز وجذاب حتى التقوا 
اسكتش خفيف 
تعارف مبتكر بافكار كثيرة ممكن لو حبيتم اقترحها لمن يريد
موسيقى تراتيل والحان مفرحة 
بمبونيرات وديكور قبطى 

اقوال خفيفة عن الزواج
تمنيات للعروسين 

معلومات ظريفة مبهجة عن الزواج 

واكيد 
اكل حسب امكانيات العروسين 
باشراف فندقى معلن لكيلا يتشكك المدعوين غير المسيحيين

ممكن الخطوبة تكون بسيطة ويتقاسم اهل العروسين تكاليف حفل الزفاف 
فى مراعاة لطحن الازمة الاقتصادية ومدعاة للتعاون



لية افراحنا مش مسيحية بنكهة قبطية حقيقية 
بدل ما هى لا تفرق عن .................




وليس الفرح بالفستان والبدلة والحفلة 
انما بالتوافق والتراحم والحب والاحترام 
بين العروسين





دة رايى الشخصى 
ومن لة اذنان للسمع فليسمع


----------



## asmicheal (21 يوليو 2010)

للرفع 
بناء على طلب من طلب 

شكرا لكم


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (21 يوليو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> *
> 
> هل لتفرج الناس على محبتك لزوجتك وجمال زوجتك التى اخذتها من يد الكنيسة بعد سر الزيجة المقدس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> *



*هفرج الناس ازاي يعني !!
احنا مش هنرقص عريانين !

وطالما رقص سلو هادي 
فيها اية !

وبعد سر الزيجة المقدس فيها اية لما ترقص مش فاهم !
وهل الرقص بعد سر الزيجة المقدس عيب وقبل سر الزيجة المقدس مش عيب مثلا !
*​



asmicheal قال:


> * هل لا تجد بدائل لاستقبال وتسلية الاحباء والاصدقاء
> سوى باحياء ليلة فرحك برقصك انت وزوجتك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> *



*مش احياء الليلة بالرقص
مش هنقضي الكام ساعة رقص يعني
بس عموما بيكون في رقصة سلو في النص
اية المانع مش فاهم ؟

ــ

عموما

لو حبيت أرقص هرقص
ولو محبتش مش هرقص
بس ابدا ميجيش في بالي اني مش هرقص عشان سر الزيجة المقدس
*​


----------



## asmicheal (21 يوليو 2010)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *هفرج الناس ازاي يعني !!*
> 
> *احنا مش هنرقص عريانين !*​
> *وطالما رقص سلو هادي *
> ...


 


:download:

انت حر كيرو 

الراى  حر 

لكن رايى اعلنتة 

ليس لاجبر او ادين من لا يؤمن بة 

انما فقط دعوة للتفكير 

واكيد كل واحد حسب طاقتة وحسب لياقة فكرة 

وروحانياتة 

انما ما عرضتة فكرى الخاص وراى الكنيسة


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (21 يوليو 2010)

*أكيد في حرية
بس لما نربط الرقص بالخطية يبأة انا مٌدان لو هرقص
ومن هنا لازم لو انا غلط أفهم

رأيك جميل وأفضله تماما لو الرقص هيبأة رقص شرقي من العروسة
دة انا لا اقبلة
مش عشان سر الزيجة
لا 
لانه هيتفهم غلط من الناس .. مش هيتفهم انه فرحة

رأيي انا انسان ليا علاقة بربنا
لو فرحت زيادة في فرحي ورقصت مع مراتي
او شغلت اغنيتين 
اروح النار مثلا !

انا مبقبلش توسيع مفهوم الخطية للدرجة اللي نوصل فيها اننا نتخيل ان ربنا ماسكلنا كرباج
لو رقصت في فرحك يبأة حرام  !

انا اصلا مش هتجوز بعد كل دة
هههههههههه

*​


----------



## Nemo (21 يوليو 2010)

متابعه وهقول رأى بعد شوية


----------



## asmicheal (21 يوليو 2010)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *أكيد في حرية*​
> 
> *بس لما نربط الرقص بالخطية يبأة انا مٌدان لو هرقص*
> *ومن هنا لازم لو انا غلط أفهم*​
> ...


 


:download:


لا يا كيرو 

مش ربط بين الرقص والخطية 

لكن اجواء الرقص واسلوبة وتطورة هوة اللى ممكن يكون خطية 

انت مش هترقص طقسى وبالحان 

وياسيدى عبر عن فرحتك فى اوضوتكم بينك وبينها

هو التعبير لازم يبقى قدام الناس 

كمان 
ممكن تربط كرامة حلول الروح القدس واتحاد اثنين بجسد واحد لا يفرقة انسان 

بالرقص هل يليق 


حللى بالك من اول الموضوع لاخرة 

كلمة لائق ويليق 
وليس حرام وحلال وجنة ونار وكرباج وعقاب


----------



## مسرة (21 يوليو 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا ليكي يا حبيبتي اسميشيل على الموضوع الذي يدعو الى التفكير​


----------



## asmicheal (21 يوليو 2010)

Nemo قال:


> متابعه وهقول رأى بعد شوية


 
:download:

وانا مستنية رايك نيمو 

زى ما انتى شايفة 

المعارضات = القابلين ان لم تكن اكثر 

يعنى قوللى رايك بكل حرية 

ومستنياكى امورتى 
اى كان رايك


----------



## asmicheal (21 يوليو 2010)

مسرة قال:


> شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا ليكي يا حبيبتي اسميشيل على الموضوع الذي يدعو الى التفكير​


 

:download:

صدقينى مسرة 
كل امنيتى 
ان نفكر 
ونحاول نغير 

ما نراة لا يليق 

شكرا لتشجيعك ورايك مسرة


----------



## asmicheal (22 أغسطس 2010)

للرفع 
بناء على طلب من طلب


----------



## besm alslib (22 أغسطس 2010)

*لكل واحد فينا نظرته *

*طبعا كوني متزوجه انا فعلا رقصت بعرسي *

*وبعرس قرايبي وراح ارقص كمان باي مناسبه تصادفني *

*لان قناعتي ان ربنا ما عسر علينا الحياة وعرس قانا الجليل اكبر دليل *

*فمدام انا اللي بعملو عارفه بعملو بحدود معينه مقتنعه انها صح وما فيها اي شي غلط*

*معلش ما راح اقدر اتوسع لاسباب خاصه بس لما شفت الموضوع حبيت اشارك*




*تسلم ايديكي حبيبتي على الموضوع *
​


----------



## asmicheal (22 أغسطس 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *لكل واحد فينا نظرته *​
> 
> *طبعا كوني متزوجه انا فعلا رقصت بعرسي *​
> *وبعرس قرايبي وراح ارقص كمان باي مناسبه تصادفني *​
> ...


 

:download:

وانا مش بدين وجهة نظرك بسم الصليب 
ولا اقلل منها 

لكن تقدرى تقولى 

هى جهاد اللى يقدر يعمل حسنا فطوبى لة 

كل واحد حسب قدرتة وقامتة 
وبالنهاية اللة فاحص القلوب والكلى 

ولة وحدة كل الحق بحسابنا 
ولم يعطنا ان نحاسب بعضنا بعضا 

بل نرحم ونساعد بعضنا 

ولة وحدة تعالى قدرة حق حساب البشر اجمعين 


منورانى دايما بارائك الحلوة غاليتى 


بسم الصليب شكرا لرايك الحر وجرائتك بطرحة بعبارات انيقة


----------



## Rosetta (22 أغسطس 2010)

*موضوع رائع يا اسميشال 
و انا بصراحة كتير فكرت فيه من قبل 

و لكن من الممكن النظر الى الموضوع بعين بريئة نقية اي ان ما يحدد الذي لا يليق هو نوعية الاغاني و نوعية الرقص في هذه الحفلات
يعني الحفلة التي تقام بعد الاكليل ما هي الا حفلة فرح و احتفال بالعروسين من قبل الاهل و الاقارب
و حتى تكون الحفلة تليق بمسيحيتنا و ديننا يجب ان نبتعد عن الرقص المثير و عن المشروب و عن غيره من الامور التي لا تليق بالمسيحية ككل 

انا مع الالتزام و التحفظ من ناحية نوعية الرقص و نوعية الاغاني و نوعية اللباس و خاصة للفتيات 

و شكرااا مرة اخرى للموضوع القيم يا اسميشال 
ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​*


----------



## asmicheal (22 أغسطس 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *موضوع رائع يا اسميشال ​*
> *و انا بصراحة كتير فكرت فيه من قبل *​
> *و لكن من الممكن النظر الى الموضوع بعين بريئة نقية اي ان ما يحدد الذي لا يليق هو نوعية الاغاني و نوعية الرقص في هذه الحفلات*
> *يعني الحفلة التي تقام بعد الاكليل ما هي الا حفلة فرح و احتفال بالعروسين من قبل الاهل و الاقارب*
> ...


 


:download:

صدقينى رد روز فية بدائل رائعة ومميزة 
وشفتها بعينى 

فى حفلات صديقات غاليين لى 


من اسكتش لطيف 
لعرض سينمائى لمراحل تطور العروسين حتى يلتقوا 
لكلمات لطيفة من اباء مميزين



مع بوفية فندقى راقى ومعلن 

لئلا يتشكك المدعوين من غير المسيحيين 


وبثمن المشروبات المسكرة يمكن تقديم خدمة افضل 

صدقينى 

ان الاوان لتعلن افراحنا عن هويتنا المسيحية 

وتكون دعوة راقية وعرض لزواج مسيحى بالروح والجسد 
وليس 

جسد فقط فى تقليد لما لا يناسبنا 

شكرا لمشاركتك ومتابعتك غاليتى


----------

